
BitTorrent backups – BTsync and Syncthing - hanru
http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/torrent-backups.html
======
i0nutzb
I don't know about Syncthing, but BTsync can hardly be used as a backup
solution since it's more suitable for syncing stuff (hence the name)

E.g: How do you recover after a file deletion? Because it will also be deleted
from BTsync...

